# Can long acting slin be combined with short acting slin?(along side GHRP2/GRH/IGF)?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

*Currently running:*

6.15am - 100mcg GHRP2 and 100mcg GRH

6.30am - 10iu rapid acting slin

6.45am - 50g whey and 50g vitargo or malto and 10g BCAA

1.45pm - 10iu rapid acting slin

2.00pm - 50g whey and 50g vitargo or malto and 10g BCAA

6.30pm - 100mcg GHRP2 and 100mcg GRH

6.45pm - 10iu rapid acting slin

7.00pm - 4 oatcakes, PreWO Drink and 10g BCAA

IntraWO - IntraWO drink with 12g BCAA and 39g carbs (fast/med/slow carbs)

PostWO - 40g isolate and 40g vitargo and 10g BCAA

8.30pm - Post WO meal with 10g BCAA

11.30pm - 100mcg GHRP2 and 100mcg GRH

12.00pm - 50g casein and sleep

*Question*

Can Levemir slin be combined in the morning to perhaps lower the short acting doses?

Also, when is IGF-LR3 best combined into the above schedule? I'm thinking immediately post workout into the muscle worked?

Lean mass gain is the goal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would not mix slin types far to risky as you will not know where you are with rise and falls.....i would not use IGF in the above protocol but again this can effect blood sugar(not by much on its own but combined with Slin)


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

best to use the igf when you cycle off your slin. The igf causes an insulin spike as you probably know which is not what you want when your already running slin anyhow chance of hypo is increased.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------

